# Eldon worm drive



## KEW1964 (Aug 14, 2003)

Has anyone ever converted the worm gear drive system on an Eldon HO chassis to something that is readily available? 

I have an Eldon chassis that has a cracked worm gear that is glued to the axle that causes lots of noise if it runs...Most times it will just bind up.

I was thinking of changing out the worm on the motor post and the entire axle assembly with something else if possible.

Thanks.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

The Eldon chassis http://modelmotorist.com/web-content/eldonl.jsp










looks a lot like the Lionel chassis










or Marx










I wonder if anything is interchangeable?


----------



## KEW1964 (Aug 14, 2003)

bobwoodly said:


> The Eldon chassis http://modelmotorist.com/web-content/eldonl.jsp
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Eldon I have does not look like this one...Shaft from motor has a worm gear to drive the rear axle.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

pix??


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Worm gear drives that I know of would be Tyco S, Faller and Bachmann

Bachmann's are pretty plentiful. See below










Here are Tyco S










Faller










I wonder if you have a modified chassis? Or an Eldon I have not seen but there are much more knowledgeable folks here than me.


----------



## KEW1964 (Aug 14, 2003)

The chassis I have is like the upper left hand one shown in this old eBay auction.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl..._Cars&rt=nc&si=QzXzX3X3MVf0hxYujBusPiI5APo%3D


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

A Tyco S set of gears may work and I'm sure they are floating around in peoples junk boxes. Much easier to find than Eldon. I have an old Eldon chassis (sorry no gears) and it looks like a Tyco S motor and gears would work with some adjustment.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Eldon made a few kinds of chassis.... I have them all. 
Like Tyco S chassis.... the axle's worm often cracks and are very hard to find replacements. I have a few motor worms, but no spare axle gears...good luck


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Whats the rush?

As soon as you butcher that old original...Murphy's Law will drop the part you need right at your doorstep.... er ....such has been my luck. 

Best bet is too set her aside and lurk 'til ya find what ya need. It's been pretty well established that what we seek usually pops up when we least expect it. It's a universal Slot car "constant".


----------



## KEW1964 (Aug 14, 2003)

Bill Hall said:


> Whats the rush?
> 
> As soon as you butcher that old original...Murphy's Law will drop the part you need right at your doorstep.... er ....such has been my luck.
> 
> Best bet is too set her aside and lurk 'til ya find what ya need. It's been pretty well established that what we seek usually pops up when we least expect it. It's a universal Slot car "constant".


Very true...I should just be happy that it runs at times.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

I might have your problem solved sent ya a Pm
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## KEW1964 (Aug 14, 2003)

clydeomite said:


> I might have your problem solved sent ya a Pm
> Clyde-0-Mite


I have to thank you for getting the car up and running smoothly!!!!!!


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

For future reference, might a Tyco US1 Trucking worm gear work?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

KEW1964 said:


> I have to thank you for getting the car up and running smoothly!!!!!!


Way to go Clyde!


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Thanks Ken:
In my Pm to you I said the " slot gods" had already reciprocated me for doing a good deed. An I am proud to say that, to me is what Hobby Talk is about helping each other out when possible. I was happy to send the gear that got your car going and would do it again anytime I can. I hope everyone applies the same logic and keeps the karma flowing .
Humbly Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I LoVE the concept of "pay it forward"... :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## KEW1964 (Aug 14, 2003)

dlw said:


> For future reference, might a Tyco US1 Trucking worm gear work?



I think the one Clyde sent was from a Tyco S chassis...5 tooth gear...Fit perfectly.

I don't know the ins and outs of this type of Eldon chassis, but it looks very similar to the Tyco S chassis.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Yes the gear I sent Ken was from an Tyco S chassis;
Clyde-0-Mite


----------

